# I feel like I have betrayed this forum.....



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

I confess that I came out of "retirement" today. As I type this, I find myself sitting outside a Burger King (using their WiFi) and watching Netflix on the computer in my car. Yes.....you guessed it. I am "riding the clock" chasing $30hr guarantees. The key to these guarantees is that there is no minimum trip required, only 80% acceptance rate needed, only a minimum of 1 hour on line required and one must "opt-in". I even went to Uber's "open house" at a local hotel to pick up my Uber emblem and promo cards. I actually met the ops manager and shook his hand (all the while I kept thinking of this forum, my friends here and all my disparaging Uber rants). I wanted to ask him how he could look me and all the other drivers in the eye, but prudence prevailed. This week is about me sucking every dollar that I can out of Uber's pocket. Anyway, he remembered me from last year. Turns out that he was the guy who finally paid me my guarantees after a prolonged "battle" last year. Doubt that I will have that problem again. 

The back story is that here in Worcester Massachusetts, there are a ton of colleges (for such a small city) and the kids are all back this week. Anyway, Uber is giving free rides to everyone and $30hr (easy) guarantees to the drivers (many of whom are flooding into this little town all the way from Boston). I only had 1 quick trip thus far which is fine by me. I do not want any trips, as they will just be an expense (God forbid that I get a long one). I hope to just sit here and watch movies, make my $30hr ($24hr after I pay Uber) with no real expense other than a couple of Whoppers, a milkshake and a bit of gas to keep the car warm and the battery charged (no dead miles...no miles at all for that matter...and no wear & tear). I do not want to turn my wheels, except to drive home.

Bliss......if only for a few days. I like Uber...... 



(not)


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Nothing wrong with that.
I would do it too.
I hope they will pay without any problems.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

We might as well milk this while we can. It won't last forever and I'm sure Fuber is busy on-boarding drivers as fast as they can so that they can quit paying these guarantees.


----------



## Mike Hay (Dec 24, 2014)

Nothing wrong with making money.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Milk it baby! Take that investor money and run!


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> I confess that I came out of "retirement" today. As I type this, I find myself sitting outside a Burger King (using their WiFi) and watching Netflix on the computer in my car. Yes.....you guessed it. I am "riding the clock" chasing $30hr guarantees. The key to these guarantees is that there is no minimum trip required, only 80% acceptance rate needed, only a minimum of 1 hour on line required and one must "opt-in". I even went to Uber's "open house" at a local hotel to pick up my Uber emblem and promo cards. I actually met the ops manager and shook his hand (all the while I kept thinking of this forum, my friends here and all my disparaging Uber rants). I wanted to ask him how he could look me and all the other drivers in the eye, but prudence prevailed. This week is about me sucking every dollar that I can out of Uber's pocket. Anyway, he remembered me from last year. Turns out that he was the guy who finally paid me my guarantees after a prolonged "battle" last year. Doubt that I will have that problem again.
> 
> The back story is that here in Worcester Massachusetts, there are a ton of colleges (for such a small city) and the kids are all back this week. Anyway, Uber is giving free rides to everyone and $30hr (easy) guarantees to the drivers (many of whom are flooding into this little town all the way from Boston). I only had 1 quick trip thus far which is fine by me. I do not want any trips, as they will just be an expense (God forbid that I get a long one). I hope to just sit here and watch movies, make my $30hr ($24hr after I pay Uber) with no real expense other than a couple of Whoppers, a milkshake and a bit of gas to keep the car warm and the battery charged (no dead miles...no miles at all for that matter...and no wear & tear). I do not want to turn my wheels, except to drive home.
> 
> ...


Well at least you not driving for 70 cents a mile. (Technically speaking)


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> I confess that I came out of "retirement" today. As I type this, I find myself sitting outside a Burger King (using their WiFi) and watching Netflix on the computer in my car. Yes.....you guessed it. I am "riding the clock" chasing $30hr guarantees. The key to these guarantees is that there is no minimum trip required, only 80% acceptance rate needed, only a minimum of 1 hour on line required and one must "opt-in". I even went to Uber's "open house" at a local hotel to pick up my Uber emblem and promo cards. I actually met the ops manager and shook his hand (all the while I kept thinking of this forum, my friends here and all my disparaging Uber rants). I wanted to ask him how he could look me and all the other drivers in the eye, but prudence prevailed. This week is about me sucking every dollar that I can out of Uber's pocket. Anyway, he remembered me from last year. Turns out that he was the guy who finally paid me my guarantees after a prolonged "battle" last year. Doubt that I will have that problem again.
> 
> The back story is that here in Worcester Massachusetts, there are a ton of colleges (for such a small city) and the kids are all back this week. Anyway, Uber is giving free rides to everyone and $30hr (easy) guarantees to the drivers (many of whom are flooding into this little town all the way from Boston). I only had 1 quick trip thus far which is fine by me. I do not want any trips, as they will just be an expense (God forbid that I get a long one). I hope to just sit here and watch movies, make my $30hr ($24hr after I pay Uber) with no real expense other than a couple of Whoppers, a milkshake and a bit of gas to keep the car warm and the battery charged (no dead miles...no miles at all for that matter...and no wear & tear). I do not want to turn my wheels, except to drive home.
> 
> ...


Ah Bartleby! Ah humanity!


----------



## The_Nerd (Jan 7, 2015)

Worcester Sauce said:


> I confess that I came out of "retirement" today. As I type this, I find myself sitting outside a Burger King (using their WiFi) and watching Netflix on the computer in my car. Yes.....you guessed it. I am "riding the clock" chasing $30hr guarantees. The key to these guarantees is that there is no minimum trip required, only 80% acceptance rate needed, only a minimum of 1 hour on line required and one must "opt-in". I even went to Uber's "open house" at a local hotel to pick up my Uber emblem and promo cards. I actually met the ops manager and shook his hand (all the while I kept thinking of this forum, my friends here and all my disparaging Uber rants). I wanted to ask him how he could look me and all the other drivers in the eye, but prudence prevailed. This week is about me sucking every dollar that I can out of Uber's pocket. Anyway, he remembered me from last year. Turns out that he was the guy who finally paid me my guarantees after a prolonged "battle" last year. Doubt that I will have that problem again.
> 
> The back story is that here in Worcester Massachusetts, there are a ton of colleges (for such a small city) and the kids are all back this week. Anyway, Uber is giving free rides to everyone and $30hr (easy) guarantees to the drivers (many of whom are flooding into this little town all the way from Boston). I only had 1 quick trip thus far which is fine by me. I do not want any trips, as they will just be an expense (God forbid that I get a long one). I hope to just sit here and watch movies, make my $30hr ($24hr after I pay Uber) with no real expense other than a couple of Whoppers, a milkshake and a bit of gas to keep the car warm and the battery charged (no dead miles...no miles at all for that matter...and no wear & tear). I do not want to turn my wheels, except to drive home.
> 
> Bliss......if only for a few days. I like Uber......


Betrayed the Forum? How, by earning coin? 
That's why most of us are here, brother. More power to you. Stay warm.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Go Sauce!!!

Need to change sig line to "unretired Uber driver". At least temporarily.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Lou W said:


> Ah Bartleby! Ah humanity!


...aint life grand?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Nothing wrong with that.
> I would do it too.
> I hope they will pay without any problems.


...yo tambien, Fuzz. I will be screaming all over the forum if they don't. I know the drill.


----------



## XavierKnight (Dec 6, 2014)

How come you just don't sit at home logged in?

It would be a lot more comfortable and I bet the screen is bigger..


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Get you some Uber welfare cheese!
Game "Hide from Ping" is on !!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Why wouldn't anyone take that deal. Money will always win over pride.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Sweet Ping said:


> If you have netflix, check out this sick british sitcom:
> COUPLING
> 
> It has hilarious filthiest jokes and twists.
> ...


There is such a thing as English humor?


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

I'll still work the weekends, just so I can pay my bills, job hunting is in full swing but 55 year olds find it very hard to get a decent job even with skills


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

So the price of your dignity is $30 an hour. Whoops no it's $24 after Uber get's their cut out of your "guaranteed pay".


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

I'd do it if they offer $30 in Seattle. Even at $24 after commission cuts its decent money.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

I'd do it too. But I wouldn't justify it as taking money from them because I despise them. Because in reality, even if you take no fares because you are lucky to have no minimum pings/hour, you are still out there insuring that the company will continue to grow. If you don't think Uber knows what its doing with all it's promotions and their costs I think you are ignoring the growth of this company over the past year and half.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Samename said:


> So the price of your dignity is $30 an hour. Whoops no it's $24 after Uber get's their cut out of your "guaranteed pay".


Fail.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

XavierKnight said:


> How come you just don't sit at home logged in?
> 
> It would be a lot more comfortable and I bet the screen is bigger..


....home is outside the geographical boundaries in order to qualify for the guarantees (I forgot to mention that stipulation in my earlier post).


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Get you some Uber welfare cheese!
> Game "Hide from Ping" is on !!


You are right...ironic...."hiding from the ping". Not to difficult though, as drivers are swarming this little city. I was surprised that I actually got a ping/ride with the stacks of Uber cars all around. 1 ping in 6 hours. Good thing that I was not looking for rides.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Why wouldn't anyone take that deal. Money will always win over pride.


Correct. Pride is an illusive luxury when driving for Uber.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> I'd do it if they offer $30 in Seattle. Even at $24 after commission cuts its decent money.


....especially if there is no appreciable expense (ie the car is just sitting there, not moving).


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> There is such a thing as English humor?


Thanks. It will give me something to watch tonight.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Samename said:


> So the price of your dignity is $30 an hour. Whoops no it's $24 after Uber get's their cut out of your "guaranteed pay".


I "drive" for Uber. Dignity is collateral damage. But my self respect and basic math skills will not allow me to "sell-out" for less than $15hr guarantees.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Get you some Uber welfare cheese!
> Game "Hide from Ping" is on !!


Its a bit like Minesweeper. ... my favourite game in the 80s!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Samename said:


> I'd do it too. But I wouldn't justify it as taking money from them because I despise them. Because in reality, even if you take no fares because you are lucky to have no minimum pings/hour, you are still out there insuring that the company will continue to grow. If you don't think Uber knows what its doing with all it's promotions and their costs I think you are ignoring the growth of this company over the past year and half.


The only thing that I am "not ignoring" is an easy $30hr with no associated costs.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> The only thing that I am "not ignoring" is an easy $30hr with no associated costs.


There is no easy $30 an hour! Its $24. You have had one thousand messages where you correct people on facts like this and show them that it's darker than they think.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Samename said:


> There is no easy $30 an hour! Its $24. You have had one thousand messages where you correct people on facts like this and show them that it's darker than they think.


OK, then...........I stand corrected. "The only thing that I am "not ignoring" is an easy $24hr with no associated costs".


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Samename said:


> I'd do it too. But I wouldn't justify it as taking money from them because I despise them. Because in reality, even if you take no fares because you are lucky to have no minimum pings/hour, you are still out there insuring that the company will continue to grow. If you don't think Uber knows what its doing with all it's promotions and their costs I think you are ignoring the growth of this company over the past year and half.


Their goal is obviously to destroy lift. Fight with them and once your choice is gone, they can set terms however they like.

It's much like capitalists fighting communists. Once the Soviet Union fell and China began using modified capitalism, US salaries, workers rights, etc began to fade. Pensions began drying up and disappearing and pay is lower than ever. Cuba is the last echelon, once that communist society goes away, Uber-styled low pay/quasi-slavery will be the norm.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> OK, then...........I stand corrected. "The only thing that I am "not ignoring" is an easy $24hr with no associated costs".


Even at that it's still a good deal. You won't find many easy jobs that will pay you that. Hope it sticks around for you.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Even at that it's still a good deal. You won't find many easy jobs that will pay you that. Hope it sticks around for you.


thank you sir.....it ends Saturday.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

I agree $24 an hour is good guarantee! Id be curious to know how many hours you do and how many total miles in those hours. And what kind of car?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Post how much you made in Sunday, ok?


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Didn't think we would get any real report here.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Their goal is obviously to destroy lift. Fight with them and once your choice is gone, they can set terms however they like.
> 
> It's much like capitalists fighting communists. Once the Soviet Union fell and China began using modified capitalism, US salaries, workers rights, etc began to fade. Pensions began drying up and disappearing and pay is lower than ever. Cuba is the last echelon, once that communist society goes away, Uber-styled low pay/quasi-slavery will be the norm.


Besides the "Kill Lyft" Uber plan, Uber is also keeping Fringe Drivers "in the system" with these type of Guarantees. Is it more likely that some drivers who would have quite outright, reduce driving hours or now drive only enough to stay active and come out when there are Surges, Holidays, and or Special Promotions? If Drivers stay on the system even though they are not actively driving weekly, this supports Driver Numbers for Uber PR, Investor Prospectus, and future IPO.

By the way, after our LA/OC Guarantee is over, I will be one of the Fringe Drivers.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

$30/hour...damn, that's nice. Nothing wrong with making easy money. I'd do it too. Why work hard when you can work smart.


----------

